# GenieGO IP Address



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

We lost power and my GenieGO got a new ip so the ports weren't forwarded to the right ip. We really need to be able to assign it a static ip.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Blitz68 said:


> We lost power and my GenieGO got a new ip so the ports weren't forwarded to the right ip. We really need to be able to assign it a static ip.


You should investigate whether or not your router supports MAC-based DHCP address assignments. If it is in there, you'll find it on the DHCP configuration page.

This would solve this problem.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

I have an LinkSys E3200 and cannot find a Mac dhcp setup. Can you check for me?


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

I did this was it right?


----------



## brian26339 (Dec 13, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I did this was it right?
ImageUploadedByDBSTalk1373327308.960792.jpg

Yup. With DHCP Reservations, you get the same effect as if you have set up a static IP address. Basically, you tell the router to always assign the same IP address to a device with a specific MAC address.

- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

This is really an issue with the GenieGo...there is no way to assign a static IP to the GenieGo and OOH depends upon port forwarding. A reserved IP address is the ONLY way to keep the configuration stable long term.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

I have a question about DHCP reservations: Does the reservation IP address need to be within your DHCP range? Or can it be outside of it? 

Also, can you both assign a DHCP reservation AND have a static IP? Or is it 1 or the other? 

I didn't really know about DHCP reserves when I recently "re-organized" my network. I gave all of my DirecTV receivers static IP addresses, and now I am rethinking that. Perhaps thinking of just adding DHCP reservations and just "reserving" the static IP.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mrdobolina said:


> I have a question about DHCP reservations: Does the reservation IP address need to be within your DHCP range? Or can it be outside of it?
> It can be within, but it is recommended to be outside of the DHCP range
> Also, can you both assign a DHCP reservation AND have a static IP? Or is it 1 or the other?
> There is no current way to assign a static IP adders to the GenieGo
> ...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

peds48 said:


> > I have a question about DHCP reservations: Does the reservation IP address need to be within your DHCP range? Or can it be outside of it?
> > It can be within, but it is recommended to be outside of the DHCP range
> > Also, can you both assign a DHCP reservation AND have a static IP? Or is it 1 or the other?
> > There is no current way to assign a static IP adders to the GenieGo
> > ...


1. Actually, a DHCP Reserved address is, by definition, within the DHCP range of the router. Basically, the DHCP server on the router is going to assign an IP address for your device using an IP address from the DHCP range/pool. In the case of DHCP Reservations, it just assigns the IP address that you specified. When giving a device a static IP address, you want to use an address outside of the DHCP range.

2. There is no reason to set both a DHCP Reservation for a device on the router and set the device itself with a static IP address. Plus, as mentioned, the GenieGo cannot be set with a static IP address.

3. I would highly recommend not using static IP addresses. They have a tendency to hide issues that might be going on with your network. When using DHCP reservations, you can usually see all of your devices and what IP address they are from within the router setup page. Also, as long as the device is getting its IP address, you know that it is seeing your router and connecting to your network.

- Merg


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks, guys. 

I'm not trying to set a static IP for the geniego. I do already have it setup as a reserved DHCP IP address. 

The reason I was asking about both static IP and reserved at the same time is that I already have a bunch of my "always at home" devices (DTV receivers, WCCK, desktop CPU, printer, TVs, etc) setup with static IPs. I was thinking of just using my routers DHCP Reservations utility to simply "reserve" those static IPs for all of those devices. 

Everything is working for me now. I might eventually re-jigger my network to have all DHCP reservations instead of static IP, but it won't be until I have a little more time on my hands.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Personally, I use reserved IP for all the DirecTV equipment (all receivers, DVRs, GenieGo). I got into this habit when I had Tivo DVRs and ran telnet and Tivo Plus on them. The only real reason to do it with the DirecTV DVRs is if you have Network Services running (since that involves port forwarding to the DVRs), but I don't think Network Services really does anything these days. It might also make Whole Home bootup a bit faster to always have a DVR come back up on the same address, but the difference will be tiny, if any. As Merg says, there is no reason to assign a reserved IP outside of the DHCP range. The whole point of reserving the IP address is to make sure that the specified device, and ONLY that device, always gets the assigned address.

Using reserved IP instead of static keeps all the devices visible to the router and provides some additional ways to quickly identify problems. For example, if a given DVR doesn't show up in your Whole Home network and doesn't show as active on your router, you know it didn't get it's addresss on start up (and so may be using a generic 169 address).


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The Merg said:


> 1. Actually, a DHCP Reserved address is, by definition, within the DHCP range of the router.


Not necessarily the case. see screenshot


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Not necessarily the case. see screenshot


Well, you are using an Apple router, which as we know, Apple loves to do things their own way… :lol:

Most routers will not let you set a DHCP reservation outside of the specified DHCP range.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Not necessarily the case. see screenshot


It may be possible, but it is pointless.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

There are some crazy routers out there. . . some Belkins have the entire Class C address space as the DHCP pool. Some randomly assign from the pool rather than sequentially.

I set statics for all 'permanent' devices and use DHCP for any mobile devices - ipads, iPhones, etc.

DD-wrt firmware does allow setting a reservation outside of the pool. And it lists any active clients whether in the DHCP pool or a static address.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

Yeah, come to think of it, I am pretty sure I set my Geniego to a DHCP reserved IP outside of the DHCP range. My router (One of the newer Linksys Dual band routers) allowed me to reserve an IP address within the range that I have all of my TV equipment. I keep a spreadsheet with all of my static IP assignments so I know where I want everything to go. 

Anyway, I guess it's just a matter of personal preference and what works for each individual setup, much like choosing a TV provider in the first place!


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> There are some crazy routers out there. . . some Belkins have the entire Class C address space as the DHCP pool. Some randomly assign from the pool rather than sequentially.
> 
> I set statics for all 'permanent' devices and use DHCP for any mobile devices - ipads, iPhones, etc.
> 
> DD-wrt firmware does allow setting a reservation outside of the pool. And it lists any active clients whether in the DHCP pool or a static address.


Most router firmware will show all known addreses (static or dynamic) in the router table, and wireless nodes will almost always be visible in a "connected devices" list. However, the most visible list to the casual user is almost always the DHCP clients list.

Really cheap routers are often barely functional, and lack many configuration options. I'll never understand why people buy some of these $30 (and less) routers. The router is your gateway to the internet, and performs many crucial functions. While I realize not everyone will spend the $150 to $200 top of the line routers cost, it seems silly to me to depend on a $30 device to be the heart of your local area network.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

And some of the worst are provided by the DSL or Cable vendor.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Humm ... wish I had a better way to monitor my home network. Router is a new Linksys (Cisco) E2500 which like all my previous Linksys routers running the stock FW can't see static IP clients assigned outside the DHCP range which I have the DIRECTV DVRs on.

Have to rely on a Cisco Network Magic Pro app. installed on a PC that has problems with occasional inaccurate listings on its network map display. And most irritating, for some reason suffers random shutdowns to its software platform causing me to have to constantly restart app throughout the day as it runs in the background.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Why not return the Linksys for a router that does what you want?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Load DD-WRT on it.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> Why not return the Linksys for a router that does what you want?


Well ...

Don't mean to be cheapskate, but the E2500 is a normally around a $90.00 router and was on sale for about $40.00 as a refurb. from TigerDirect.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

dennisj00 said:


> Load DD-WRT on it.


Wow, thanks for the suggestion ...

Didn't even realize it was compatible with what I thought was too recent a model. But it is according to the WW DRT router database.

Version 24 pre SP2 [Beta] build 21061

I'll upload it to the router tonight.

Hope it doesn't brick my router


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

If it does, a perfect excuse to upgrade!


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> Wow, thanks for the suggestion ...
> 
> Didn't even realize it was compatible with what I thought was too recent a model. But it is according to the WW DRT router database.
> 
> ...


It's pretty bullet proof if you follow the instructions. You can even go back to the Linksys build if you needed for warranty or other reason. I won't buy a router for anyone unless it can take dd-wrt.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> It's pretty bullet proof if you follow the instructions. You can even go back to the Linksys build if you needed for warranty or other reason. I won't buy a router for anyone unless it can take dd-wrt.


Yup. I have DD-WRT on both of my routers. I just wish I could get the second to work as a true wireless extender. I think my issue is that the second one has an older version of DD-WRT and I'm just to lazy too upgrade the firmware. 

- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Yup. I have DD-WRT on both of my routers. *I just wish I could get the second to work as a true wireless extender. *I think my issue is that the second one has an older version of DD-WRT and I'm just to lazy too upgrade the firmware.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Can it be hard-wired to your LAN? If so, no need to update DD-WRT to turn it into a WAP.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Is it hard-wired to your LAN? If so, no need to update DD-WRT to turn it into a WAP.


No. I'm trying to make it a true wireless extender. I want wireless devices to be able to connect to it and the extender is connected to my router wirelessly. It usually works once or twice and then it won't connect back to my network. I think it's just that the extender has an old version of DD-WRT.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

The Merg said:


> No. I'm trying to make it a true wireless extender. I want wireless devices to be able to connect to it and the extender is connected to my router wirelessly. It usually works once or twice and then it won't connect back to my network. I think it's just that the extender has an old version of DD-WRT.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Rot's a ruck. I gave up on wireless extenders because that second wireless hop is often a killer for handshake-sensitive client apps.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

And the second hop often kills DHCP assignments.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Rot's a ruck. I gave up on wireless extenders because that second wireless hop is often a killer for handshake-sensitive client apps.


Yeah, just need something to help out in the master bedroom and outside on the porch. Sometimes lose signal altogether outside.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Diana C said:


> It may be possible, but it is pointless.


It is possible, and maybe pointless.... :shrug:


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

OK;

Just an update;

Finally got a chance with everyone out of the house and thus not using the internet long enough to upgrade the firmware of my router (a Linksys E2500) from stock to the latest release of DD-WRT.

Seems to be working alright so far, but still evaluating all these new options.

Though there is one major drawback I found out.

The router is a dual band type, but DD-WRT has no driver support for the 5 GHz band yet. So there's no UI for 5 GHz WiFi setup in the router settings. 

Don't have any 5 GHz clients at the moment, so I can live with this for now. But I obviously want that capability back in the near future or I will have to revert to the stock FW if DD-WRT don't come up with a fix ASAP.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

What does DD-WRT offer that one would need? My router works fine out of the box.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

What does DD-WRT offer that one would need? My router works fine out of the box.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

DD-WRT offers a lot over the stock firmware of many routers. Maybe not so much as a year ago since some are catching up, but I won't buy a router unless DD-WRT is supported.

I did run into the same problem with the E2500 - there seems to be a problem with the dual band. Fortunately, I didn't need the 5ghz band for this one.

Keep watching the dd-wrt updates.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Another 3rd party firmware option is Tomato: http://tomatousb.org/

Tomato is missing a few features that DD-WRT has, but dual band works very well, and the throughput on Tomato can't be beat.


----------



## Ichinisan (Dec 4, 2014)

I know it's an old topic, but maybe someone else will find it through Google the same way I did and offer a solution...

I work for a local cable ISP and I've been speaking with one of our Internet subscribers who has DirecTV with a Genie DVR and a GenieGo device. The customer-owned Motorola SBG6580 cable modem actually allows me to access the router interface, so I can see his LAN configuration and DHCP clients list. The GenieGo device appears with the network ID "NomadIIXXXXXX." It seems like the IP address is constantly changing.

I'm guessing the DHCP glitches are *most likely* caused by the Motorola modem's built-in router. DHCP reservation simply doesn't work. It will show a reservation for a little while. Then the IP address will change and the device will show in the DHCP clients table with a new IP address and no indication that one had ever been reserved for it.

It appears that the DHCP server starts with low-numbered addresses (.2, .3, .4, etc...), but many LAN IPs are 192.168.0.46, .47, .48, etc. -- and a device will seem to jump around between a high-numbered address and a low-numbered address. We can't find any likely rogue DHCP server on the LAN. Even if there was, I wouldn't expect it to wipe-out the DHCP reservations that I create in this one.

Even though I know the GenieGo is probably not at fault, having a manual IP option would definitely work-around the issue. I changed the DHCP starting address to 192.168.0.10 and hoped to enter 192.168.0.9 manually on the GenieGo. Is there still no way to manually enter IP settings on the GenieGo?

The modem's firmware version is: _SBG6580-6.5.2.0-GA-06-077-NOSH_


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Ichinisan said:


> I know it's an old topic, but maybe someone else will find it through Google the same way I did and offer a solution...
> 
> I work for a local cable ISP and I've been speaking with one of our Internet subscribers who has DirecTV with a Genie DVR and a GenieGo device. The customer-owned Motorola SBG6580 cable modem actually allows me to access the router interface, so I can see his LAN configuration and DHCP clients list. The GenieGo device appears with the network ID "NomadIIXXXXXX." It seems like the IP address is constantly changing.
> 
> ...


There is no way to set a static IP on GG. A reservation works well but the router has to support it correctly. Is there a possible firmware update for the router?

As a last resort, change the DHCP renewal time to a week or more . . . it shouldn't jump around.


----------

